# statistics tutoring



## bchandlerfinch (Mar 12, 2009)

I am looking for someone in the Austin area who can possibly tutor me in biostatistics.   I can't pay a whole lot, but I'm drowning in this class.   I will be back in town on the 22nd of March.

You can call me before than at 512-203-4884.   I will not be near a computer for the week as I am travelling to a remote site this week.


----------



## gortex6 (Mar 12, 2009)

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Idiots-Guide-Statistics-2nd/dp/1592576346"]The Complete Idiots Guide to Statistics[/ame]

This helped me some   Not sure if BioStat is much different than Business Stat I & II  (nightmares)


----------



## nick1368 (Mar 12, 2009)

Brother I will pray that you find someone and get some relief....stats yikes!


----------

